# Blonde model named Hope, photographed in the studio



## eleganteye (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are a few of Hope. Shot against a gray background, 50" strip light as edge light, 22" beauty dish on face, 24" softbox/grid for lower body, various background and separation lights.


----------



## roborama (Jul 22, 2011)

model looks great, but one thing i would try is shooting your model farther away from the wall and shooting wide open enough that the background blurs a bit. Its a personal preference, but i find seeing the texture of whats supposed to be a single color backdrop distracting. Again personal preference. Last shot is my favorite. she looks just lovely. Nice capture.


----------



## Scoody (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG!  Her legs are two miles long!  Very impressive specimen, that one.


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love women.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Sep 20, 2011)

Scoody said:


> OMG! Her legs are two miles long! Very impressive specimen, that one.




True dat.....those LEGS


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 21, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> Scoody said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Her legs are two miles long! Very impressive specimen, that one.
> ...



In photo 2 she seems to be checking out her legs and agreeing with you!


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 21, 2011)

She has 1970's hair.


----------

